# Custom Socks Question



## Skf (Dec 5, 2007)

hey whats up everyone, i have a question. i stumbled onto this site of a person that makes custom nike socks. his method says that he heat presses the image on the to the sock so I'm assuming its dye sub due to the material of nike elite socks. 

What do you think he does to get a continuous pattern all around the sock and what could he be using to press??

heres the link to his items and designs

Rock Em Socks - Customized Basketball Gear


thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dye sub doesn't work on darker material. 

He says he uses a hand built specialized machine. You could get similar results using plastisol transfers, including wrap around capabilities. You could do the same with dye sub transfers, but only on white/light socks.

Using plastisol will greatly reduce the wicking ability of the sock, though.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Everything points to dye sub. We tried doing socks a few years ago with not too much success but it is all in the sock. This would be cool if the Nike socks giv es a quality print.

All of the descriptions of how it is done and the mention of "voids" point to dye sub.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> All of the descriptions of how it is done and the mention of "voids" point to dye sub.


How do you think he's doing it on the black socks?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I think, from the description of voids, etc he is pressing white socks. Just like the people who press full coverage shirts they go the extra length in their pics not to show the voids and pass them off as being "one of a kind". Easiest thing to do is to buy a pair of Nike dry fits and try it.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I were doing these socks I agree it would be dye sub. To eliminate voides I would cut the sock in half press it and do a sew with a serger back together.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

IMHO.what do I know.

I think you could do this with a custom platen, and do 2 sides, like all over screen printing.

We made custom platens for our dtg, so it,s not hard. Water based would be best or dye sub.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

did you read how they do?
pay attention on what they say:
NOTE: These are AUTHENTIC Custom Nike Elite Basketball Crew Socks, customized using a special process. They are heat-pressed in order to get the design on to the sock. This process does compress the padding on the foot, however after a few wash/dry cycles the padding is revitalized. It is not a perfect process, and wrinkles in the sock may result in blank parts at the bottom of the foot (not seen when worn). We must stress that these are AUTHENTIC


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app - ddante


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, let,s see what heat presses on:

Dye sub
Pigment ink transfers
Plastisol transfers.
Rhinestones (not germane to this query, but maybe an idea)

Of course the fabric might be a clue


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Curiousity was killing me as we tried finding socks we could dye sub years back with zero success. Went to the sportings good store and they only had drifit soccer socks which are made more front back versus side side in relationship to the heel. 

Pressed from above the heel to the top and they print perfect. Our main production press is set a light presure and there was no seam after pressing front and back. Ordered some standard fit socks and will post pics after we play with them a bit. 

Hoping this all works out as they would be easy add on sales.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You could just buy them wholesale and resell. Make life easy. 

I saw a guy on Craigslist that makes socks somewhere in South Carolina. They had some pretty cool socks. Dirt cheap too. Can't remember the website. It was a really bad website. Guess he needed to save the money. Lol.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Quick update for those interested - there is definitely quality of print differences in the socks we have tested. So far all Nike brand. Soccer socks print the best and it really comes down to the less ribbing it has the better it prints.

I went back to the OP site link and noticed none of the socks are shown being worn. It is very simple with almost any sock we tesed to get quality prints the issue happens when you actually wear the sock and it stretches leaving voids. Kind of reminds me of the full coverage shirt sites where they look perfect in the pics but when you get it in the mail there are voids. Have a feeling the same is with socks - especially the Nike socks we have tested. 

We have a few socks coming via mail that appear to have less pronounced ribbing. With the right sock, and I am sure it is out there, this is a homerun for almost any market with no need for large format.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You laid them flat or stretched them?

Subl, or screen print?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> You laid them flat or stretched them?
> 
> Subl, or screen print?


Sublimated, laying flat on press. I want to exhaust all options before resorting to having to create inserts to stretch a little. 

Again we have little presure on our press and we have no gaps on the edges between the front and back.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

After countless socks tossed in the trash we finally came across what we have found the only way to do this and look professional - CoolMax "liner socks". They are lightweight and have very little texture to them. They lay pretty flat on a press. In testing you get better and better reducing voids. In the pic the red sock was done first, then the blue and finally the lime. By the time we did the lime we had very little voids. The current teams we contacted have all ordered custom socks - it is a very easy add on for us. 

For those wanting to keep a more cotton, cushy feel, they can actually wear these over their regular sock.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> After countless socks tossed in the trash we finally came across what we have found the only way to do this and look professional


Wow, these look great. Is there a visible seam down the middle?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

No seam what so ever.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Those do look awesome. Where did you find the socks?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> Those do look awesome. Where did you find the socks?


Crazy as it is we foud them on Amazon. We are trying to get a wholesale account so we can lower our cost.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop's has them for $4.99: 

RedHead® CoolMax® Liner Socks for Men - 1 Pair | Bass Pro Shops

Don't know what you got them for.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> Bass Pro Shop's has them for $4.99:
> 
> RedHead® CoolMax® Liner Socks for Men - 1 Pair | Bass Pro Shops
> 
> Don't know what you got them for.


We used FoxRiver - they do not have as much "ribbing" as the other brands we have found.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Awe, okay. Saw they're $4.52 on Amazon right now. Do they have more then one brand? 

If their whole minimums are ridiculous let us know, and maybe we can form a co-op.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Fox River was going to have their western region distributor call. Once they do I will pass on what I learn.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rider, 


This is an old post, but did Fox River ever contact you? 

I was thinking outlet stores might be a good choice too. Think we have a Jersey Outlet in New Jersey


----------



## Djdirtysanch (Feb 13, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> After countless socks tossed in the trash we final across what we have found the only way to do this and look professional - CoolMax "liner socks". They are lightweight and have very little texture to them. They lay pretty flat on a press. In testing you get better and better reducing voids. In the pic the red sock was done first, then the blue and finally the lime. By the time we did the lime we had very little voids. The current teams we contacted have all ordered custom socks - it is a very easy add on for us.
> 
> For those wanting to keep a more cotton, cushy feel, they can actually wear these over their regular sock.


What happens when the sock is stretched out like when it is put on do you see white through the design.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

riderz anyluck on the wholesale? just asking uncletee.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Would be interested myself. Sublimated a few last week. They came out okay.


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

uncletee said:


> riderz anyluck on the wholesale? just asking uncletee.


Been doing sublimation now and if unclet or any of you have any advice, I would greatly appreciate it.
Wondering how can the other people do sublimation on black? Any suggestions?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sweetelites said:


> I figured out how to make custom elite socks. When you wear, there aren't white lines or "ribbing". Check us out at socksondeck.com. We do custom orders also.


Show the socks, correct size for the foot, being worn. Even in your pics with them laying flat you can see a white "line in the sides.

I have seen the rib issue reduced by people ordering the socks a size large so they are not stretched to point they normally are stretched,


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sweetelites said:


> Once again, we do not have white lines when worn. We have a special way to stretch out the socks which causes all of the ribs to be colored in the process. These are a recent pic of our custom Lebron South Beaches. I wear a size 9.5 shoe. These are the 8-12s. Everytime I try to post the picture, it fails. If you don't believe me, you can text me at 4407141002 for pictures.


Maybe your pics are just poor on your website. On some you can clearly see a white crease on the Geos. Maybe from the insert or thickness of the sock. The Lebrons you can clearly see white ribbing.

I would guess we have a difference of opinion on what one defines as white ribbing lines.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm curious how you can use sublimation on socks ? I have been working with sublimation for a few months now and I assumed that any garment for sublimation printing was treated in advance specifically for sublimation.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MrsShoe said:


> I'm curious how you can use sublimation on socks ? I have been working with sublimation for a few months now and I assumed that any garment for sublimation printing was treated in advance specifically for sublimation.


No, basically any polyester content fabric can be sublimated. 

You may be thinking of hard items like coffee mugs.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok yes I have worked with a lot if hard sublimation items. But I did try printing on a pillowcase that was 50 polyester 50 cotton and I thought the result had a very faded look to it. Not strong colours. So should I be looking at say a 70 / 30 blended polyester ? Or higher ?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

MrsShoe said:


> Ok yes I have worked with a lot if hard sublimation items. But I did try printing on a pillowcase that was 50 polyester 50 cotton and I thought the result had a very faded look to it. Not strong colours. So should I be looking at say a 70 / 30 blended polyester ? Or higher ?


Higher the poly content the better. Here is a pillow case we did in the past - -


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MrsShoe said:


> Ok yes I have worked with a lot if hard sublimation items. But I did try printing on a pillowcase that was 50 polyester 50 cotton and I thought the result had a very faded look to it. Not strong colours. So should I be looking at say a 70 / 30 blended polyester ? Or higher ?


For best results use 100% polyester. Cotton does not sublimate so the more cotton you have in the garment the more faded your garment will look. That's great if you're going for the faded look. Otherwise stay away from 50/50, or even 70/30.


----------



## DonnieTheBear (Jul 1, 2013)

@Riderz Ready Just a quick question I do sublimated socks and I'm wondering if I should press the socks with the insert. Then press the design onto the socks without the insert. Would that reduce the ribbing? Or how are you prestretching them?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

DonnieTheBear said:


> @Riderz Ready Just a quick question I do sublimated socks and I'm wondering if I should press the socks with the insert. Then press the design onto the socks without the insert. Would that reduce the ribbing? Or how are you prestretching them?


 That will not help. a rib is a rib. Taking the stretch out of a sock using 400 degrees is not the way to go.
Pm me and I will give you a different way to go with a different sock.


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

Figured out how to do it, process and all. Got it down to a science now. All it takes is persistence guys


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

sweetelites said:


> Figured out how to do it, process and all. Got it down to a science now. All it takes is persistence guys


care to share the knowledge ?


----------



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes..would you help out with the process? Thank you! Can pm if you like

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

We would also love help with this. We are look at doing them for are High School Football and Baseball team.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We used an insert with Nike Elite Socks. I thought Sky Dave used a different type of sock, with lower to no ribbing. 

SweetElite, how about sharing your site? Just because we many of us screen print, sublimate, use transfers, Laser or DTG, doesn't mean we want to or could also sell each others products. 

I can't do everything and be everywhere, but I an post some of your products and sell them too. 

Many of you have low sales because you want to do everything yourself. Many times people have come to me to make there product. What they're doing is selling. That's a no brainer for me. They sell I do the work. 

At the same time, when I want a break I'll sell other peoples stuff. If I need to make $200 a day, and sell 20 products from someone else for $10 profit for me, I still make the $200. 

So if Sky Dave, SweetElite and others are making the products, either buy wholesale from them or outsource to them. Once you figureout how to do it, let others sell your product.


----------



## shoedog23 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in having some socks sublimated. Anyone know who I can contact for this? Could lead to future orders.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If I had a $1, for everyone that said, Could lead to more orders, work, etc. etc. 

Not just in this industry either. 

No offense, just the term kills me. 

Are you going to press them yourself, or do you need them completely made?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Give me your address and I will send you a greenback!


----------



## shoedog23 (Jan 14, 2014)

I dont have a press. so I would need them finished.


----------



## shoedog23 (Jan 14, 2014)

selanac said:


> If I had a $1, for everyone that said, Could lead to more orders, work, etc. etc.
> 
> Not just in this industry either.
> 
> ...


All I was saying is that it is not my intention for this to be a one off order. It does very much depend on the quality though.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Everyone gets that all the time.


----------



## patriotss (Apr 28, 2015)

LOL. Reminds me of episode 13 of The ScreenPrinters "1,000 piece order".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyukvq6yYPQ&list=PLR3jGeMRfDcoxUOhPCBuxJCMNDg3M_MmD&index=13


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Call Coastal or Johnson Plastic they are selling S&K socks. NO Jig Fixture required.


----------

